# Ridgid handheld see snake



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with the cameras snapping off the end of the cable? Mine did, I've only used it twice. A local supply house said they have seen alot of them doing it. I called ridgid and they said for me to mail it in to see if it's covered under the warranty.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the cameras snapping off the end of the cable? Mine did, I've only used it twice. A local supply house said they have seen alot of them doing it. I called ridgid and they said for me to mail it in to see if it's covered under the warranty.



I wouldn't mail a damn thing. Sum body better get ready for a refund.:furious:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it the micro or the microExplorer? I know there were problems with the head on the micro breaking with the early versions of the camera. Lots of talk about it on the Ridgid forum, but I don't remember anyone complaining that Ridgid did not warranty it.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

That sucks. I got a cheap from Harbor Frieght and have used and abused it, no head snapping off. So I wish you luck that it was the early version and Ridgid sends you a pretty new shinny one. I think I would throw up in my mouth a lil' if a HF tool outlasted a Ridgid...:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Is it the micro or the microExplorer? I know there were problems with the head on the micro breaking with the early versions of the camera. Lots of talk about it on the Ridgid forum, but I don't remember anyone complaining that Ridgid did not warranty it.


 
The micro


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My MicroExplorer broke off right at the connection at the unit itself. I only used it once and it spun around and came apart. Guys at Allan J Coleman swapped it right out for me.


----------

